# SF/Ranger shanks TACP



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 8, 2016)

WTF people?


----------



## Muppet (Feb 9, 2016)

Um....

M.


----------



## CDG (Feb 9, 2016)

:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## 104TN (Feb 9, 2016)

That's one of the stupidest things I've ever seen.

Is the TACP the AF dude that's in a bunch of Mat Best's videos?


----------



## CDG (Feb 9, 2016)

rick said:


> That's one of the stupidest things I've ever seen.
> 
> Is the TACP the AF dude that's in a bunch of Mat Best's videos?



Yes.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> WTF people?




Well......................., this reminds me of Holmes on a meat hook:






Both bother me, the real world more so. Impressive demonstration of "embracing the suck". One would wonder how many times infections, muscle and tendon damage is the end result. Said problems are for the medics to deal with later on; if I got his point correctly.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Feb 9, 2016)

Wtf

That's the dumbest thing I've seen in a while


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 9, 2016)

So I decided to check CW3 Gary O'Neal, he is a legit badass. This is an article of him be Ing inducted into the Ranger Hall of fame:

Fort Bragg warrior inducted into Army Ranger Hall Of Fame | Article | The United States Army

Still think that is some crazy and dumb training, but what the hell do I know, CW3 O'Neal would probably beat my ass black and blue before I knew what happened, or shiv me to death with an ice pick. Anyway, before anyone starts talking too much shit, keep in mind, the old guy is one of our nations finest warriors and has BTDT a lot for a long time.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> So I decided to check CW3 Gary O'Neal, he is a legit badass. This is an article of him be Ing inducted into the Ranger Hall of fame:
> 
> Fort Bragg warrior inducted into Army Ranger Hall Of Fame | Article | The United States Army
> 
> Still think that is some crazy and dumb training, but what the hell do I know, CW3 O'Neal would probably beat my ass black and blue before I knew what happened, or shiv me to death with an ice pick. Anyway, before anyone starts talking too much shit, keep in mind, the old guy is one of our nations finest warriors and has BTDT a lot for a long time.




Thanks for the link on CW3 O'Neal, @Diamondback 2/2. I think O'Neal used this pretty graphic demonstration, to show that you can sustain injury in the field, and still go on to complete a mission. Do what you can to stay in the game. Then let the medics take care of you later. I think it takes a special kind of mind set to be able to understand, train for and carry on as demonstrated in O'Neal's video. Take this down a level or two, such as an extremity injury, and and train for that sort of event to overcome in the field. 

That's my $.02 on the video's message.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 9, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Thanks for the link on CW3 O'Neal, @Diamondback 2/2. I think O'Neal used this pretty graphic demonstration, to show that you can sustain injury in the field, and still go on to complete a mission. Do what you can to stay in the game. Then let the medics take care of you later. I think it takes a special kind of mind set to be able to understand, train for and carry on as demonstrated in O'Neal's video. Take this down a level or two, such as an extremity injury, and and train for that sort of event to overcome in the field.
> 
> That's my $.02 on the video's message.



I understand his theory, but I fail to see any benefit in jamming ice picks through your body parts, strapping water buckets to in and than spinning around for a few seconds.

I view this style of pain acclamation like saying "you may get set on fire in combat, so I'm going to burn you with this cigarette lighter so that you will know what its like and be able to carry on".

There are all kinds of painful ordeals that have been used throughout many historical cultures, rights of passage, moving into manhood, forging of a warrior, etc. Most of them IMO, are foolishness and sadistic and have no place in the modern world. But that's just my personal opinion, doesn't mean I'm right.

I watched my TL on my first deployment, try to get to his feet, when both legs and one arm was missing. I don't believe he had any "pain training" an honestly like to believe (hope) he didn't feel that shit at all.

$.02


----------



## policemedic (Feb 9, 2016)

I think you can make the same point, and probably gain more practical benefit from the experience, if you engaged in a Sims gunfight.  Take a few hits to the arm, stay in the fight, get to cover and quickly self-apply a TQ (properly, tight enough to occlude the radial pulse), and then engage more targets/continue mission.  

Not only does this make you experience a bit of pain, but it reinforces the actions you should take if this ever happens for real...and isn't that the point of the exercise?


----------



## AWP (Feb 10, 2016)

I look forward to the days when guys like Vickers and Lamb make you run a course after lopping off a fingertip with a cigar cutter.  

"This next drill I like to call the 'Nine Presidente.' You run it like a regular El Presidente drill, Demonstrator let me see your pinkie there, but you do it (CHOP) with 9 fingers. Now you know how to fight through pain and manipulate your weapon when it is slick with blood. Shooter ready! Standby...."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I look forward to the days when guys like Vickers and Lamb make you run a course after lopping off a fingertip with a cigar cutter.
> 
> "This next drill I like to call the 'Nine Presidente.' You run it like a regular El Presidente drill, Demonstrator let me see your pinkie there, but you do it (CHOP) with 9 fingers. Now you know how to fight through pain and manipulate your weapon when it is slick with blood. Shooter ready! Standby...."



Sad part about that, some of their cult like followers would actually do it. I have often wondered if Vickers put out some just total crazy off the wall crap, how many people would blindly take it as the word of god, because it came from the mouth of a former CAG guy. It would be an interesting study to see who would call him out, who would blindly defend him, how many of peers would support him or just remain silent vs saying he was full of shit, etc. lol, stir the pot I say's...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 10, 2016)

.


Freefalling said:


> I look forward to the days when guys like Vickers and Lamb make you run a course after lopping off a fingertip with a cigar cutter.
> 
> "This next drill I like to call the 'Nine Presidente.' You run it like a regular El Presidente drill, Demonstrator let me see your pinkie there, but you do it (CHOP) with 9 fingers. Now you know how to fight through pain and manipulate your weapon when it is slick with blood. Shooter ready! Standby...."



......and, save the finger in a little baggie. Once you get to the medics, they can reattach the finger for you:-":wall:.


----------



## AWP (Feb 10, 2016)

As an aside, my wife and I know a guy who used to do the "weightlifting  with a piercing" thing for the Jim Rose circus. I wouldn't want him in a gunfight with me, I don't care how much weight he can lift with his dick.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 10, 2016)

^^^LMAO


----------



## Rapid (Feb 10, 2016)

He sounds pretty fucking badass. Though I did read this and wonder what the hell.

His head just popped right off! - Straight Dope Message Board

So this whole shanking someone thing, and any other general crazy stuff, wouldn't surprise me. :-/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Rapid said:


> He sounds pretty fucking badass. Though I did read this and wonder what the hell.
> 
> His head just popped right off! - Straight Dope Message Board
> 
> So this whole shanking someone thing, and any other general crazy stuff, wouldn't surprise me. :-/



Just popped that enemies head right off with just his hands, eh?


----------



## Rapid (Feb 10, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Just popped that enemies head right off with just his hands, eh?



I wonder if Will Brink was ever afraid of this?


----------



## AWP (Feb 10, 2016)

Rapid said:


> I wonder if Will Brink was ever afraid of this?


----------



## x SF med (Feb 11, 2016)

This is even more badass.... I'm not going to go into everything that's wrong with the scene, but it is badass:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 11, 2016)

x SF med said:


> This is even more badass.... I'm not going to go into everything that's wrong with the scene, but it is badass:



I remember that movie...


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 11, 2016)

Such novices.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2016)

O'Neal knows this better than anybody. When you're fighting for your life and the lives of your brothers, you're not gonna notice an ice pick in the skin of your elbow until it's all over. If you're strong and well-trained and have your shit together you'll do what you gotta do until your body shuts you down.

But a man's gotta make a living, and why not make it off the thousands of tacticool mall ninjas out there. I got no problem with them stabbing each other with ice picks.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 12, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> O'Neal knows this better than anybody. When you're fighting for your life and the lives of your brothers, you're not gonna notice an ice pick in the skin of your elbow until it's all over. If you're strong and well-trained and have your shit together you'll do what you gotta do until your body shuts you down.
> 
> But a man's gotta make a living, and why not make it off the thousands of tacticool mall ninjas out there. I got no problem with them stabbing each other with ice picks.



10 points to Gryffindor for saying 'mall ninjas'.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 12, 2016)

It's sad that of all people, nobody will call bullshit......izzzz be special forced into bullshit.


----------

